# £3K Track car? What would you get?



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So simple 2 part question:- If you had a max of £3K to spend on a car for track day use (£3K is just for cost of car, not mods etc), what would you buy and more importantly, why?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have a look at a local track and see what proper racing series they do. Many now cater for low cost racing. 

Knockhill does the Fiesta XR2 challenge and there is also a BMW compact series too. 

Cars come up for sale every so often, especially just now as people are changing series for next season. 

Far more fun racing than going around in circles on your own, or against all sorts of random cars.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

E36 328i
Cheap, fast and reliable.
Respond well to mods (decent suspension and polybush, Lsd and the m50 manifold wiIl give you a very capable track car)


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Honda fan boy here(who should be asleep!) probably an EP3 or DC2 Type R. 

Already leaning towards performance as standard, perhaps not cheaply, but easily modified, probably loads of better choices out there though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> Honda fan boy here(who should be asleep!) probably an EP3 or DC2 Type R.
> 
> Already leaning towards performance as standard, perhaps not cheaply, but easily modified, probably loads of better choices out there though.


Same as above, probably a DC2, best handling FWD out there. Would also consider an Accord Type R, can be tracked easily and do well on track.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wouldn't really get a well looked after dc2 for 3k though would you?

I'd have an e36 328 too. Soooo cheap


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are tracking it though, i guess it really doesn't matter how well it has been looked after, as long as it is mechanically sound. You can hide any dents and swirls with stickers.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shiny said:


> If you are tracking it though, i guess it really doesn't matter how well it has been looked after, as long as it is mechanically sound. You can hide any dents and swirls with stickers.


I'm talking about mechanically lol

Oh unless you get a gay uk spec

Jdm is 10x nicer though


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

306 Rallye/gti6


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Would be an EP3 for me without question.

£3K would get you a mechanically sound car with a few quid left for a suspension upgrade.

What it may lack in power it would more than make up for in handling.

Extremely reliable as well.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Clio 172/182
DC2
EP3


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mazda mx5 bought with some choice bits on. Good suspension, roll bar, appropriate tyres and brake upgrade. If you look hard you may even get one on with a supercharger or turbo for that money too. 

I sold my old mk1 with the above mods on (supervharged) for 3k a few years ago. 

Granted not the quickest car in a straight line but more than capable on a twisty track. Search youtube for some mx5s around race tracks. Plenty of people use them and they are dirt cheap. You don't really need a roll bar as they are not easily flipped over having bextreamly good weight distribution. The roll bar stiffens the chasis up really well though and offers some protection should you ever need it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Click 182 cup


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Some very interesting responses, thanks so much :thumb:
A lot of food for thought and some very valid points you all make... 

Something I am definitely debating on.

My initial thoughts were on a BMW 328i but not sure if a FWD car would be better?
I initially crossed off the MX5 and S2000 as they are convertible (and I have an S4 convertible!) and for rigidity, but a fair point is made that the Roll bars would certainly correct that.

Hmmm lots of food for thought! :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> E36 328i
> Cheap, fast and reliable.
> Respond well to mods (decent suspension and polybush, Lsd and the m50 manifold wiIl give you a very capable track car)


^^ What he said! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SBM said:


> My initial thoughts were on a BMW 328i but not sure if a FWD car would be better?


If you are thinking about a 328i, have a serious look at the Accord Type R. Probably the best FWD handling car you will get for the money, LSD as standard, 210bhp standard and Honda were half way there to making it a track car anyway. Recaro seats (although there can be a fair bit of weight saving by changing these), Momo steering wheel, 40% stiffer chassis than the standard Accord etc.

You can race it as it came out the factory or slap on some underbracing, wing bracing etc, uprate the brakes, coilovers etc and have a very capable machine.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

If you like the idea of an MX5 there is a company started up in the US offering kits to swap in a Honda K series. 
Blasphemy to some perhaps, but if you have a few quid to spend then why not mix the MX5 handling with some K series fury?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Out of budget, but K swapped Lotus Elises are a popular track toy, awesome machines!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Out of budget, but K swapped Lotus Elises are a popular track toy, awesome machines!


Seen one of those, turbo _and_ supercharged too, mental!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd go for an MX5, a pre 96 1.6l, as they have pretty much the same power as the later 1.8 but are lighter.

I wouldn't worry about the stiffness, as the MX5 was designed as a convertible, it was never designed to have a roof to add stiffness so none is lost due to it being convertible.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nissan 200sx s14a
good handling rwd and cheap to tune


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I would get a clio 182


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess an r33 gtst is just a little too much?


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Ep3 civic type r


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

A little update,,,

Been doing a bit of searching and nosing around the interweb... definitely feeling the love (and just a little lust ) for the Accord Type R :argie:

Chewers!
Ben


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, good man. 

If you are ever in Swindon, you are welcome to come out for a spin in mine. 

If you do decide on one, worth signing up to ATR.org for advice on buying and track upgrades.

A BB4 2WS Prelude will be another good shout.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

H Series! Woop Woop! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clio 172 182 or ep3 for me


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

DC2 for me. A mate had one and it was the best FWD car ive ever driven and can easily keep up with quicker cars on the track.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

3k a little low budget for a decent dc2 so would go for a ep3 and concentrate on sorting suspension, gearbox and engine mounts are these are weak points for track use 

Honda k20 engine is extremely good, very reliable, rev hungry and sounds well too.

Another option is an early classic Impreza Sti


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Mg zs 180, you would have plenty of change and the chassis is a perfect starting platform if you are looking to mod.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Clio 182 , a race series started up last year for these so might be able to find one already track built for a good price.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Lol, good man.
> 
> If you are ever in Swindon, you are welcome to come out for a spin in mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Shiny!
I have signed up to atr.org so will have a nose around the site this weekend.

Thanks again!
Ben


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

205 gti with MI16 Engine.
3k should get a well prepped one and they are brilliant value for money as track cars and will keep up with a lot of more expensive machinery..............


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

classic impreza +exhaust and remap + coilovers and brakes 

Alex


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Richors said:


> 205 gti with MI16 Engine.
> 3k should get a well prepped one and they are brilliant value for money as track cars and will keep up with a lot of more expensive machinery..............


Was the mi16 engine reliable? Just remember my dad having an mi16 when I was young and it not being that reliable...


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I ran one in my Gti till it caught fire (not engine related) I did around 30 track days with that engine and had no problems. The car was hammered in every gear all day each time, I changed the oil after every track day and filter every second one........reliability wasn't an issue and its a very popular choice with a lot running TB's or Carbs etc too.
With 160bhp and a stripped out car it makes for a great track toy tbh.........

Am using an Evo now which is a rather different experience......... -))


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Me and my maes run a 205 gti with the mi16 engine in it. We paid just shy of £2k for it. It is easy to get parts for and they are also not expensive. We just started fitting peugeot 307 brakes to it as stopping power was the only thing we felt needed improvement.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

200SX S14 also gets my vote. Front engine, rear wheel drive, incredibly tuneable, plenty of parts available.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Standard ish Clio 172 and spend 1-1.5k on mods


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

clio trophy if you can find one for the money.
of not a ph1 172 then turbo it.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

The MEV Exocet kit car can be built for under £3K, so thats what I'd go for.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

minnis said:


> The MEV Exocet kit car can be built for under £3K, so thats what I'd go for.


Now you have really complicated things!!! 

A Kit car is one smart idea! I like it! but knowing me, and my limited garage space it is something that would take me far too long to complete.

Ben


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

106 gti, 205 gti, saxo vts, clio 182 etc etc. All have their positives and negatives but all can be made into good little track carys pretty easily. Cheap parts, lots of second hand parts if you know where to look.

Scott


----------



## benji93 (Apr 13, 2014)

You could get a turbod mx5 for 3 grand, I've bought a '95 mk1 import for a grand which I plan to turbo and get on track, you could get a really good ph1 clio 172 for 2 grand, in my opinion the best option if you're going down a clio route for rediculously good handling


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Clio 172 MKII for £1500-1800 and spend the rest on goodies for it.

I sold my last 172 a year ago and still have a hankering for it even though my Megane 225 is a more rounded, quicker car. 

I can't think of many cars more fun, surprising, capable and cheap to run than the RS Clios!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Clio 172 cup - cheap, lighter glass, no abs, lighter seats etc.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Seems an awful lot of love for the Clio 172 on here :car:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Clio 172 cup - cheap, lighter glass, no abs, lighter seats etc.


That's the one to go for if you can find one, they're not mega rare (except in silver) but not as common as the 'full fat'.

Alternatively the early MKI 172 had a lighter bonnet and I believe the overall car weighed less than the MKII Cup. :thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Opel manta, cos it'd be fun!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

My 1st thoughts were for an S2000.



SBM said:


> Some very interesting responses, thanks so much :thumb:
> A lot of food for thought and some very valid points you all make...
> 
> Something I am definitely debating on.
> ...


On that point I would say at least they were DESIGNED as a convertible. Not like most convertibles......designed as a saloon/coupe, then had the roof lopped off...realised the result had terrible rigidity and then scrambled about working out hot to stiffen the car back to a semi-usable state :thumb:

I'm sure this is not quite the case with current cars....but when you're looking at the age of cars under £3k it probably IS the case!


----------

